# What is Deluxe Bedroom?



## colobok (Jul 30, 2010)

I was confused yesterday when making reservation with AGR for 2 adults and 2 kids.

I wanted to take a Family Bedroom, but instead they offered me "Deluxe Bedroom".

What is that?

Lady told me it's actually two bedrooms connecting to each other.

Do they (AGR) really sell that? Is it for the same amount as the Family Bedroom?

The trains were Southwest Chief and Capitol Limited.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 30, 2010)

Deluxe Bedroom is the old name for what is now called a bedroom. Roomettes used to be called "Economy bedrooms". It is possible to book two adjacent bedrooms and open a door between them (D/E and C/B), but that would require booking two rooms, so it would be twice as many points as the Family Room.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 30, 2010)

As said, a "Deluxe Bedroom" is what we now know as a bedroom, and an "Economy bedroom" is what we now know as a roomette. Bedrooms E & D and C & B (on a Superliner) and bedrooms A & B (in a Viewliner) have a door that can be unlocked (by the SCA) to make what is called a "Bedroom Suite". However, it is just like buying 2 bedrooms, and is the same cost (in points or cash) as 2 bedrooms!


----------



## darien-l (Jul 30, 2010)

I find that some AGR agents are STILL confused about the rooms that Amtrak offers, or at least the current official names for them. For the bedroom alone, I've heard it called "deluxe bedroom", "deluxe roomette", "large roomette", "big room", "big bedroom", "big sleeper", "first class sleeper", and variations thereof. 

Not that Amtrak proper is always crystal clear on this issue either. Case in point:







What Amtrak means, of course, is that all *rooms* are sold out, not just bedrooms.

But, getting back to the cluelessness of some AGR agents... I was making a reservation with them yesterday, and was assigned a room in the transition sleeper on one of the legs. I requested to change that, the agent inquired why, I explained about how trans-dorms work, and she totally wouldn't buy it. She would not believe that Amtrak would book passengers into a crew dorm, and insisted that in periods of high demand, Amtrak simply adds additional cars to trains, and roomettes in those cars have high numbers. If only that were true!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 30, 2010)

darien-l said:


> She would not believe that Amtrak would book passengers into a crew dorm, and insisted that in periods of high demand, Amtrak simply adds additional cars to trains, and roomettes in those cars have high numbers.


Not surprising at all. Next time don't even bother trying to explain it. Just insist on the change and make up some other excuse or just don't explain why. Then if there's time left over maybe you might drop the URL for the forum so she can read up on what's really going on if she so chooses. That way you're not bogged down trying to explain the basics.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 30, 2010)

Remember, many agents have never set foot on a train!


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 30, 2010)

daxomni said:


> darien-l said:
> 
> 
> > She would not believe that Amtrak would book passengers into a crew dorm, and insisted that in periods of high demand, Amtrak simply adds additional cars to trains, and roomettes in those cars have high numbers.
> ...


That makes lots of sense-not. If they truly disagree with you "insisting" won't get the job done. Just politely terminate the call and start with a new agent. Tried and true technique of many on the board.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 31, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> That makes lots of sense-not. If they truly disagree with you "insisting" won't get the job done. Just politely terminate the call and start with a new agent. Tried and true technique of many on the board.


Tell it to us brother! We can complain about the clue-free nature of AGR agents until the cows come home, but getting around them is the only solution to getting what we want. (Well other than having actual written-out rules. But what would be the fun of that?)


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 31, 2010)

Ispolkom said:


> Well other than having actual written-out rules. But what would be the fun of that?


That wouldn't help either!



The "rules" change about as often as the Tax Code!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 31, 2010)

darien-l said:


> But, getting back to the cluelessness of some AGR agents... I was making a reservation with them yesterday, and was assigned a room in the transition sleeper on one of the legs. I requested to change that, the agent inquired why, I explained about how trans-dorms work, and she totally wouldn't buy it. She would not believe that Amtrak would book passengers into a crew dorm, and insisted that in periods of high demand, Amtrak simply adds additional cars to trains, and roomettes in those cars have high numbers. If only that were true!


I think that this is probably one of the reasons that AGR is being brought in-house.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 31, 2010)

I was once told by an AGR agent the "Amtrak has these *NEW* sleepers that are all roomettes"! (I didn't tell her, but they're called trans-dorms, and were *NEW* many years ago!



)


----------



## rrdude (Jul 31, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Remember, many agents have never set foot on a train!


I would dare to guess, "most".


----------

